# Gauges and how to hook them up! Stuck!



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright I have the following gauges I am going to purchase and install.
Air/Fuel Ratio
Boost
Oil Temp
Water Temp
Oil Pressure
and Volt Meter...

Alright other than the volt meter which I think I know how to install (directly to the battery?) what do I need to do to this. I am totally lost. They are going on a 87 300ZX...

Should I get mechanical? Electrical?

Totally Lost and thanks in advance


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Alright I have the following gauges I am going to purchase and install.
> Air/Fuel Ratio
> Boost
> Oil Temp
> ...



A/F guage is easy , just tap into the O2 sensor main wire anywhere you like. Its the thick gray shielded wire in the bundle the O2 sensor plugs into. I tapped into mine where the cable runs just behind the TB. No problems with operation at all.
The Boost guage was also pretty easy. I tapped a T into the line on the opposite side of the intake from where the 02 cable was. That line comes directly off the manifold , so I know the pressures I'm seeing are accurate. I'll get some pics and post them for you later , but I don't know how much the 87s are different from the 85s
All the rest , I have no idea , but I think you use the stock sending units on all but the oil temp guage (since the Zs don't have one) And I don't know where that would get mounted.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

well the sending units I think are fucked up but I don't know how can I find out??

The only thing I know is my stock oil temp works sometimes same oon oil press. and the boost gauge stays at either 0-2 psi..


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Wow Eric, you explained that without any 6 page arguements this time-HAHAHAHAHA! DID YOU GET MY PM?
You need auto meters adapter plug for the coolant and oil pressures and temps. On our cars there is a oil temp sensor (SOMEONE CORRECT ME IF IM WRONG PLEASE) and it is located on the oil pan=- I saw it when I was playing around with my speed sensor the other day- you could go off that thing. Im assuming that the ecu uses it so I wouldnt eliminate it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

hmm I might call auto meter on this sort of thing


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Its easy man- you just have to go to ace hardware and get all the fitting to make a t-connector that you can fit the stock and aftermarket guage hook ups to.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Naw boost, air-fuel, and volt meters sound easy but I am not sure on the water and oil shit


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

The coolant temp you can probably just take the sensor out and use that hole. I think it goes straight to the dash- there is another one for the ecu. The one by the passenger side plenum I mean(someone correct if I am wrong please so that I am not the only one I am misguiding). With the oil pressure you can just make a t-connector and plug it in where the stock oil pressure guage is- that way you can still have to stock sensor for the ecu and the aftermarket one for you Im going to do it this weekend man- so if you want I can take some pictures and I will send them to you like last time.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yes please do. Show me some installation pics they would be really helpful


----------

